# bluetooth pairing



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

What is the trick to getting the bluetooth working? I can not seem to get my phone to recognize yhe car. just got a 2009 VR6 4motion. I assume it has the bluetooth option due to the phone icon on my steering wheel but can't seem to get my iphone 4 to pair?

Any help?


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

You should be able to go into the phone menu from the wheel and set the car to be discoverable then search for it on the iPhone. Thats all I did for mine and it paired right up. I have the 4 as well.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

If it does not work from steering wheel, press the Bluetooth button on the overhead panel, this will make car discoverable for 3 minutes.


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

make sure your you go to phone pairing on your MFA using the steering wheel first. you prob also need to turn bluetoothn on your iphone. go to settings > general > bluetooth and switch it on. from the bluetooth menu you should be able to pick up "Volkswagen" under devices. Then you just need to type in the security code: 0000 and you should be set.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

What month was your 2009 built? Early 09's didn't have a BT module. My dad's CC was built in September of 2008 IIRC and his didn't have the BT module, yet his RNS-510 had the BT option and the phone button on the steering wheel. He's since added the 9W7 BT module and it works flawlessly now.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

Your car may not have bluetooth, it was an option in LATE 2009


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

it appears that i dont have the bluetooth, anyone know what parts i need to add or if this can be accomplished?

thanks for the help!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

big_pErm said:


> it appears that i dont have the bluetooth, anyone know what parts i need to add or if this can be accomplished?
> 
> thanks for the help!


This is the latest 9W7 BT module that does BT audio streaming. I'm sure there are other vendors out there that sell it as well. 

http://www.mfd3.com/2010/07/new-oem-9w7-bluetooth-module/

It supposedly needs Vag Com coding in order to work, but after my dad installed it on his CC, everything appeared to be working fine.


----------



## ObedCC (Feb 25, 2012)

*Question*

Can you tell me where the module is located?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

ObedCC said:


> Can you tell me where the module is located?


It should be under the passenger seat if it's installed. That's where it was meant to be when we installed it.


----------

